# Maumee River 29"Steelhead the eve of 6-29-17



## FISHER OF MEN (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Very nice fish congratulations


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

That is an awesome fish. Kinda cool to see them in the big river once in awhile. Congrats!!! Now tell us if that is what you were really fishing for? LOL I only catch things like that on accident.


----------



## FISHER OF MEN (Aug 25, 2012)

Indeed, an accident! I had about 45 minutes to fish and had not had much luck lately. I was targeting smallmouth and channel cats. Usually throw lead head with 3" curly tail or tubes, never use live bait. This struck a 1/4 oz lead head with a 3" Christmas tree colored curly tail. Although, this fish hit on/about my sixth cast, I was late for my 8:00 appointment!


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

That is so cool! Whatta nice fish!!! That just goes to show any time is a good time to fish!!! I keep trying to tell my wife that..


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow! It is seriously late in the year to pick one out of a river! Nice catch!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Just a wild guess, but I might be led to believe that's a Skamania strain steelhead that Michigan and Indiana used to release. They are a summer run steelhead typically found in Northern Indiana and Southern Michigan. Used to catch a bunch of them this time of year in the St. Joseph River at Berrein Springs


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Just a wild guess, but I might be led to believe that's a Skamania strain steelhead that Michigan and Indiana used to release. They are a summer run steelhead typically found in Northern Indiana and Southern Michigan. Used to catch a bunch of them this time of year in the St. Joseph River at Berrein Springs


That's definitely what it looks like.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I've seen them caught up til the end of the walleye run but never this late. Rare fish in any Ohio River right now. Congrats.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

that is a thing of beauty. all chrome too. I'm mega jealous!


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I hooked into one around 22"-24" in length in the end of May and I was surprised! Solid catch there!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Definitely a Skamania due to how silver and skinny it is. Skams are more long and skinny than ours.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I've taken a few Steel over the years in the maumee. Nice catch. Same night as you I got into 9 smallies, 3 cats and one gar.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You guys did good to get out last week... the Maumee is all blowed up now after those storms Thursday night and Friday.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Your right KaGee. Drove over it today and it's a mess. It'll be good again.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Water way up still. No fish caught this evening.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Skammy.

Cool catch


----------



## FISHER OF MEN (Aug 25, 2012)

Caught a Sheepshead and had a fish snap my line within 45 minutes of fishing last evening. River is high and visibility low. Fluorescent or flashy colors with vibration recommended i.e.: Rapala surface / Lil O med run crank bait or my favorite, a Chatterbait Flashback with an 3" charteuse shad Power Bait minnow tail.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

FISHER OF MEN said:


> View attachment 240277


Very nice Maumee Steelhead,great catch. Have caught many nice Largemouth from the ol' maumee, never a steelhead though.


----------

